# Linux auf dem Boot....



## woody (21. März 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen wer Linux auf einem Boot nutzt. Ich mach es auf jeden Fall. Auch mein Boot soll windowsfreie Zone sein ;.)) 

Habe u.a. folgende Software im Einsatz:

Seafarer/LX (free u. commercial Version) 
-> Navigationssoftware
-> BSB Chart Support
-> gescannte Karten via rasterchart2bsb

viperfish -> GRIB Wetterkarten
xtide, jtides -> Gezeitensoftware
hfterm, gmfsk -> RTTY Wetternachrichten via SSB/Kurzwelle
acfax -> Wetterfax-Empfang via SSB/Kurzwelle

Es gibt noch 'ne Menge mehr unter Linux. Leider sind die Softwareprodukte nicht immer so userfreundlich und funktionsreich wie die in der Windowswelt - aber dafür funktionierts aber sicher  :q

Bin gespannt auf Euer Feedback......

Gruss,
woody


----------



## kof (23. März 2008)

*AW: Linux auf dem Boot....*



woody schrieb:


> Es gibt noch 'ne Menge mehr unter Linux. Leider sind die Softwareprodukte nicht immer so userfreundlich und funktionsreich wie die in der Windowswelt - aber dafür funktionierts aber sicher  :q
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Euer Feedback......
> 
> ...



OLA,

hab zwar kein boot, aber bei mir läuft sogar auf dem toaster BSD hehe...

bin was m$win angeht auch clean und vermisse nix...

zum fummeln habe ich debian kisten, wenn´s einfach nur laufen soll, dann der MAC... (obwohl ich apple an sich net leiden kann, habe ich einen am start).

der groesste nachteil von LINsw ist mA oft, dass es kein einheitliches bedienkonzept gibt ... aber das hält geistig rege bis ins hohe alter ;-)
da bin ich aber insofern raus, als dass ich meist eh alles von der shell mache, sofern möglich.

cheers
marc


----------



## Sauerland (15. April 2008)

*AW: Linux auf dem Boot....*

Hi,

Linux ist cool,

wenn Du aber in einem europ.  Gasthafen  ins Internet willst   komm'ste mit MS halt einfacher  zurecht (meine Erfahrung).

S.


----------



## woody (19. April 2008)

*AW: Linux auf dem Boot....*

Hi Sauerland



Sauerland schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Linux ist cool,
> wenn Du aber in einem europ.  Gasthafen  ins Internet willst   komm'ste mit MS halt einfacher  zurecht (meine Erfahrung).
> S.




hmm - mit dem Internet - per Wifi - hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten....

Aber für einen sinnvollen Einsatz an Board muss man schon eine Menge hinnehmen - da haste sicherlich Recht. 

Vor allem vernünftige Chart-Software gibts halt nur sehr begrenzt. Ich unterstütze eine amerikanischen Softwarebude als Beta-Tester -> Barco.

Seafarer/lx ist eine der sehr wenigen guten und preiswerten Programme. Super wäre natürlich auch Olex - aber das geht richtig ins Geld ;-)

Mal sehen was noch kommt.....

Viele Grüße,

woody


----------

